# Looking for options to get grain



## antiphile (12/7/14)

Howdy all

At last I got my act together and have a usable 3V brewing setup. I put down a suggestion from MHB and he supplied me (obviously) with all the ingredients for the Timothy Taylor Landlord, and I'm bursting out of my skin to do more. Yet, unfortunately, the last three visits he's been unable to provide any base malts for ales or lagers and I feel as though I'm all dressed up for my school formal and it's been cancelled.

I tried to order 6 x 25 kg bags of various grains from CoreBrewing Concepts but they always took so long to get back to me, and stuffed me around with getting prices for shipping that after more than a month I gave up in desperation.

I'm looking for suggestions where I can (reasonably easily and without paying silly prices) get a quote for an order and shipping), and then actually buy it. Who knows, maybe some are even in a buyers group and get grain in bulk.

Any suggestions very much appreciated. Cheers
Phil


----------



## labrooy (16/7/14)

Phil,
I suggest you persist with Mark. I believe he supplies 25kg bags and would be the best price you can get. I understand the issues you are having, many people have had similar experiences this year as Mark has had a difficult time.
The value of Mark's shop and Mark himself should not be taken lightly. We should be supporting him wherever possible.
If you must look elsewhere, Kirk's shop (Newcastle Home Brew?) on Maitland Rd, Wickham may be able to supply you, I expect he will do bags if requested.
Why not just pick up enough for a single brew - I ordered from Mark last week. Kirk could also supply enough for an AG brew, he has a limited range of grains.


----------



## antiphile (16/7/14)

Hi labrooy

Thanks for the reply. I have pretty regular long chats with Mark often, and the thing I value most from him is honesty and trying his best to keep people informed about what's happening. When dealing with him, I do much prefer to get the grains/yeasts/hops/adjuncts etc from him for a single brew. It's by far the best option for me because then I don't have the problem of storing lots of grain - much of which is likely to be untouched for 12 months or more. And even better, he mills it to exactly as needed, and throws in very valuable suggestions and advice to boot.

It's probably just a unique situation for me at the moment because I'm spending almost all my time in Brissie looking after dad who is in declining health. When I can grab a few days, I fly home just so my wife, Brunhilda, and the little ferrets still recognise me. I just managed 3 days to celebrate the eldest heirs birthday, and in these brief intervals it's nice to put down a batch. I probably won't be able to get away now for another 3 or 4 weeks. So, I'd like to have a fallback situation if I can on the occasion that Mark may not have supplies. Unfortunately, my requirements are not so big that he can justify buying in a pallet of grain, I suspect.

Cheers, Phil


----------



## Boozed (4/8/14)

G'day Phil,

Country Brewer in East Maitland supplies a wide range of malts, from 500g bags to 25kg sacks. Plenty of spec malts too. Cracked and uncracked grains available in certain quantities, not quite the tailored recipes that MHB provided through Brewbuilder as yet, but they will be providing a similar service to this in the near future. In the meantime, it will certainly get you through.


----------



## antiphile (4/8/14)

You're a legend, Boozed. Thanks for the heads up, Big Boy. Cheers


----------



## n87 (5/8/14)

Barleyman is also an option.
in Sydney, but posted.

used to use Marks, and it was great, but now Barleyman seems the go.


----------



## Bribie G (5/8/14)

Bought a couple of sacks from East Maitland about 3 weeks ago, a Simpsons Maris Otter and a Barrett Burston Pale. Prices around par with MHB and actually a tad cheaper than CraftBrewer on the domestic malt. Digga there would appreciate a few days notice to get the sacks in, his delivery is on Wednesday.


----------

